# A beautiful evening to run a lighted CIWL train in the garden



## fredlub (Feb 7, 2010)

Today there was a beautiful evening to run trains in the garden, so I ran a French NORD Pacific with CIWL cars seeing the lights of the train when the sun went down:




Regards
Fred


----------



## ferroequinologist (May 8, 2016)

Very atmospheric Fred, is that your electric Aster Nord Pacific ? Night time running with lights in models outdoors is a whole new visual experience.
Russell


----------



## fredlub (Feb 7, 2010)

Thank you Russell,
It is not an ASTER but a Fulgurex electric NORD Pacific; this was issued some 10 years ago in small amounts, made in Korea or China I assume; it even has DCC (but no sound).
Regards
Fred


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## ferroequinologist (May 8, 2016)

Thanks for the info Fred, I was always under the incorrect impression that the Fulgurex Nord was an electric Aster, so now I know it's not. It runs very well and the 'cinema' train number board looks good all lit up at the front.
Russell


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

looks great! I hope to run some LX sleeper next month in Portland OR


----------

